# Emerald Mile author Kevin Fedarko - lecture/book signing, 10/23 in Salida



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI - I just came across this notice on FB  this notice on FB and thought folks on MB would be interested:



> Join us October 23 for an evening with Kevin Fedarko, author of the The Emerald Mile, as he talks about the Colorado River and signs books. Check out this recent interview with Kevin.
> 
> About the Book:
> In the spring of 1983, massive flooding along the Colorado River almost resulted in a catastrophic dam failure. In the midst of this crisis, a decision was made to launch a small wooden dory called ‘The Emerald Mile’ at the head of the Grand Canyon, which was not just odd, but suicidal. The goal was to nail the all-time record for the fastest boat ever propelled down the entire length of the Colorado River. Now, this remarkable epic feat unfolds in The Emerald Mile, a thrilling and true tale of the fastest boat ride ever.
> ...


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevin is a great writer and advocate for rivers. The Emerald Mile is a fantastic read. Thanks for posting Andy!


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Highly recommend the presentation as well, even if you have not read the book, you are sure to enjoy!


----------



## Sinjin Eberle (Nov 8, 2011)

*Error in my The Emerald Mile Facebook Invite*

Hi there,

I wanted acknowledge an error in the write-up in the Facebook invite for Kevin Fedarko's talk about _The Emerald Mile_ on October 23 in Salida. American Rivers is a sponsor of the event, and I wrote the text about the book in the invitation (which will be changed in moments).

The error is that the journey was not the fastest trip down the entire Colorado River, rather the fastest journey through the Grand Canyon. Might be a picky correction, but an inaccuracy regardless.

I hope many of you can come and enjoy the talk - I apologize for the minor error, especially surrounding such an amazing story, which of course everyone should read!

My bad.

Sinjin


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks buddy. Would have missed it.


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw Kevin Fadarko this Spring in Grand Junction and it was well worth it. I also highly recommend reading the book and seeing his presentation.


----------

